# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  America Maori Style

## Styescape

I said I love the idea of making bookmarks, so I thought I have to jump in with one. It is not really a map, but it shows a stylized form of southamerica and southeast US, so it's somehow map-related. So I hope it is okay to post that here!

I tried to combine Maori-Tattoo Style and a map. It was made by hand with marker and this is just a quick foto. Hopefully I will find more time to scan and rework it:

----------


## garyg

I like it! I've got a fondness for Maori stuff. Comes from my Grandfather, who lived among them for a while.

----------


## Tiana

This definitely counts as a map, even if it's stylized!

----------


## Jerron

Such a cute idea. I'd love to see the refined version.

----------


## Styescape

First, thank you for your comments! Here's the digital reworked version. One in classic b/w another in more ink/parchment like style.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Klaus van der Kroft

Well now, this is quite nice!

I think I can see my house on the left side of the whale!

Just kidding. This is really good work. I've always found these Maori image cluster (I'm not sure if there is a proper name for them?) so pleasing to look at.

----------


## Styescape

> Well now, this is quite nice!
> 
> I think I can see my house on the left side of the whale!
> 
> Just kidding. This is really good work. I've always found these Maori image cluster (I'm not sure if there is a proper name for them?) so pleasing to look at.


Thanks Klaus! If you tell me where your house is, I could insert a picture for that within the next one  :Very Happy:

----------

